# Gerbil cage accessories?



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I really need some advice lol. It's been nearly a year since I got Sakura and Cires and I got them so many toys when I first got them they have JUST now got though them all. All they have left is a couple of those bendy bridge things and some tubing and I got them so much stuff. They have also chewed though their platforms so they have no platforms. I've used the bendy bridges to keep their food from the bedding getting on it and so that the water bottle is clear and accessabile. So what advice on is:

Is there anything I can do to seperate the cage off? I want to make an area for their food and water to be accessable and for them to get in but not their bedding. Also is there anywhere I can get a platform to go in a 2ft tank? 

Any toy ideas for them??? They won't use a wheel and they are scared of excersise balls.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I USED CARPET TUBES USE TO GO TO CARPET BARN . aLSO THE PLUMBING SECTION CAN SOMETIMES HAVE SOME FUNCKY TUBES ETC. mINE USED TO LIKE A THICK PEICE OF APPLE TREE BRANCH BUT MAKE SURE ITS NOT BEEN SPRAYED WITH ANYTHING. hALF BROKEN PLANT POTS SUNK INTO FLOOR MATERIAL IS A FUN BED.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Old Cereal Boxes Keep Them Amused Also But Do Get Shredded Quickly.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I have 3 apple trees in my garden and i use the branches from that in my tank and cages. i use it for all my rodents (i dont have gerbils though) you need to be careful that the trees havent been sprayed with anything though and i usually scrub the branches with boiling water and let them dry before putting them in the cages.

Also you can use those wooden playground things from [email protected] because they act as another level for them to climb on and chew.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Are you talking about this?: Woodlands Small Pet Mystery Maze | Pets at Home

I like the broken pots idea, but as for tree branches the only stuff we have out there is ivy and I don't think that would be too good for them. I'd be worried about anything I took from outside the home.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Maiisiku said:


> Are you talking about this?: Woodlands Small Pet Mystery Maze | Pets at Home
> 
> I like the broken pots idea, but as for tree branches the only stuff we have out there is ivy and I don't think that would be too good for them. I'd be worried about anything I took from outside the home.


yES IF UNSURE I WOULDNT GO THERE. aPPLE TREE BRANCHES ARE SAFE FOR RODENTS RABBITS ETC. I USE TO PUT A MOUTAIN OF HAY IN MINE THEY USE TO LIKE TO CHEW IT TO SMALL BITS AND MOVE IT INTO THERE BED. pLANT POTS ARE EASY TO KEEP CLEAN ALSO. aND LAST A WHILE. sOME BUILDERS MERCHANTS DO LONG TUBES MADE FROM POTTERY OF WHICH THEY NORMALLY USE UNDER GROUND FOR PIPE WORK SOMETIMES IF YOU BEG THERE PART WITH THEM. HA HA


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine have hay as their main bedding, I'm leaning toward getting rid of sawdust all together as I have an allergy to it. I might have a look in the garden see if I can find any spair pots. We useraly use them all.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

WE USE TO USE TOP SOIL FROM BBQ BUT IT NEEDS TO BE THE BAGGED STUFF AS NO NASTIES IN IT AND NO SPRAYS ETC.. OURS LOVED TO PUSH IT ABOUT AND DIG IN IT .LASTS FOR A WHILE BEFORE HAVING TO CHANGE IT AS WORKS WELL TO CONTAIN URINE ALTHOUGH AS GERBILS ARE DESSERT ANIMALS THEY ONLY ADMIT A DROP OR SO WHEN WEEING. I BELIEVE. . wE USE TO BURY TUBES INTO IT AND LAYER IT UP .


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats a good idea  I don't think I could though. Unfortunatly the backgarden is completly pavemented and compost is £10 a bag (think I'd use 1/4 in the gerbils tank)


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Maiisiku said:


> Thats a good idea  I don't think I could though. Unfortunatly the backgarden is completly pavemented and compost is £10 a bag (think I'd use 1/4 in the gerbils tank)


not compost...top soil. think there slightly different as far as i know. I did find that it didnt need canging as often though. every one has there own idears mate we all go with what we like. im sure you find a solution. x low allergy....thats why we used it for ours as daughter didnt get on with saw dust/chippings.


----------



## cherrie_pie1589 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have just built a 'tunnel system' for my brothers gerbils, got the idea from a member on The Gerbil Forum, its just made from a length of wall cladding and a length of thick wood and screws, cost about £10 for materials, check it out!




























They love it, they can make easy tunnels and theres also a platform for food bowl and water bottle etc.

Kerrie


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Maiisiku said:


> Are you talking about this?: Woodlands Small Pet Mystery Maze | Pets at Home
> 
> I like the broken pots idea, but as for tree branches the only stuff we have out there is ivy and I don't think that would be too good for them. I'd be worried about anything I took from outside the home.


Yeah thats what i was talking about, woodlands make a few different ones, ive seen one that looks like a mini treehouse but couldnt find it online to put a link up to it.

Cherrie_pie's idea is good that'd be quite cheap to make.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

cherrie_pie1589 said:


> I have just built a 'tunnel system' for my brothers gerbils, got the idea from a member on The Gerbil Forum, its just made from a length of wall cladding and a length of thick wood and screws, cost about £10 for materials, check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember seeing something simular on the gerbil forum. It's a great idea, if only i was good with DIY


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

That would be perfect, hmmm I wonder where I could get the wood from though. I don't have a saw either. But I do have the tacs and a hammer. That would defiantly be perfect and is exactly the type of thing I want.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Gerbilarium by Pets at Home - Pets at Home

This is the cage I have for my gerbils. It came with tubes they chewed them so fast I now dont bother. I make sure there is plenty of sawdust for them to dig in and give them losts of things to chew, they also have a wheel however they dont use it. I saw a beautiful couple of ginger gerbils in Jollys and they were actually using their wheel properly!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah I was advised by someone against getting that cage because the gerbils could get their legs caught in the bars. They have some tubing. I ordered some wooden tunnels from pets at home for now. I can't remember what else I ordered (£50 order along with cat litter). I'm so tempted to go down there today but I think my hubby would kill me...


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=200434382234

This is what I wanna get for them. It is sooo cool and I can fill and there will be NO mess!!!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Maiisiku said:


> Yeah I was advised by someone against getting that cage because the gerbils could get their legs caught in the bars. They have some tubing. I ordered some wooden tunnels from pets at home for now. I can't remember what else I ordered (£50 order along with cat litter). I'm so tempted to go down there today but I think my hubby would kill me...


Mine have never had a problem with it. Their legs are so much smaller than the bars so would never get their legs caught, but can understand why they might be worried. Heehee if its needed then its needed!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

The page won't load. The place where I am getting my... mice from on friday (guilty as charged) is going to make me a shelf like that one! *excited* I think I paid £6 for a basic level so it probably won't be much more.


----------

